# Lesson Learned



## Liz777 (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi to All,

I have an Acei that won't leave my Yellow Lab alone. This is a 75gal tank with 6 Peacocks, 1 Jewel, 1 Snow White, 2 Blood Parrots, 7 Khuli Loaches, 1 Redtail Shark and 3 Emerald Cories. I've had this mix for at least a year and the only ones I'm having trouble with is the Acei constantly picking on the Lab.

I had 6 Acei but they ganged up and started killing my Peacocks so I took all but the one to the LFS. The only reason I kept the one was because he fought so hard not to be caught and hid from me for about a week. He was a lot smaller then and grew like a weed once the dominant male was gone. That was a year or two ago. Should I add more Labs? If so how many? I really hate to get rid of the Acei because I've grown attached to him.

I'm figuring you all won't like my stock list but with the exception of the Acei and Lab they all get along real well. The Snow White is a bit grumpy but so far it hasn't tried to kill anyone. I'm figuring if I did get rid of the Acei the Snow White would take his place as the tank bully. The Parrots run the whole show with the Acei being second and the snow white being third in rank.

Thank you for advice.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Are all the fish male? Could the lab be female?


----------



## Liz777 (Apr 27, 2015)

I really don't know the gender of either. I always thought the Acei was male because it was constantly singled out by the dominant male that I had. The poor Lab spends an awful lot of time hiding just because of the Acei. It's the only fish in the tank that the Acei constantly chases away. The Lab will hide in a tree stump sometimes and the Acei will go and do some lip locking with the Lab. It's like "ha ha you can't get me in here!" It's weird, right now the Acei is actually allowing the Lab to be out a little, but after a few seconds he rushes over and the Lab's beard will turn a little dark and it will get out of the way.

The Acei has been a tiny bit better since I added the peacocks last week. It was the group of Acei that killed these peacocks mom and dad had jumped out of the tank into a bucket. 

Thank you for responding. I've been reading a lot of your all's posts and you look knowledgeable. Much appreciated.



DJRansome said:


> Are all the fish male? Could the lab be female?


----------



## Liz777 (Apr 27, 2015)

Ugh! I realized I didn't answer your question quiet right. That happens when I've got someone yapping while I'm typing. 

I have 4 or 5 female peacocks. I'm really not sure about one of the 5. The one is an outcast according to the male and the other 4 girls. One of the parrots is female and I don't have a clue about the jewel or snow white. Thank you for your patience in my use of common names.

Liz



DJRansome said:


> Are all the fish male? Could the lab be female?


[/quote]


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Leaving the jewel and parrots aside for the moment...

Among the mbuna if you go all-male you want absolutely no females.

If you go mixed genders you want 1m:4f of each species. With the other fish in the tank I would do no more than 2 mbuna species and I'd choose labs and acei.

You could try swapping the lab for a male lab, but you are right...your mix should not work. Cories with mbuna? Socolofi with peacocks?


----------



## Liz777 (Apr 27, 2015)

I swear the mbuna don't pay any attention the corries or khulis



DJRansome said:


> Leaving the jewel and parrots aside for the moment...
> 
> Among the mbuna if you go all-male you want absolutely no females.
> 
> ...


One of the peacocks is holding and she's hanging on the bottom with a green emerald cory.

So do you think I have a male acie picking on a female lab?

To be Honest, I saw rainbow cichlids for the first time and after I read about how sweet they are I became interested. How could I redo this tank and add ther rainbows? I know I'vegot 2 different questions going now but that's how ADD work. :wink:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You could rehome all the fish and make it a rainbow tank.

My current thought is maybe the acei is a male trying to spawn with a female lab.


----------



## Liz777 (Apr 27, 2015)

So I take it that you're saying the rainbows can't live with any of my cichlids?

I didn't know the acei and lab could/would spawn.



DJRansome said:


> You could rehome all the fish and make it a rainbow tank.
> 
> My current thought is maybe the acei is a male trying to spawn with a female lab.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Every mouth brooder can spawn with every other mouth brooder. And will if not given enough fish within their species to spawn with.

Some cichlids can live with some rainbows. But what is your #1 priority for the tank? The parrots? Mbuna? Peacocks? The rainbows?

Once you decide you can stock around them.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Rainbow cichlids are a more timid/mild fish from Central America. You could add them as a group, IF you remove all the Africans, parrots(these could be OK) and shark.


----------



## Liz777 (Apr 27, 2015)

My peacocks would be too aggressive? If I had to narrow it down I would say that my peacocks and parrots are my favorite. And I do adore my shark and "she's" not very grumpy at all. That's as far as regular fish go. I wouldn't ever accept anything that would try to kill my kuhli loaches.

I've had my parrots for something like 6-8yrs and though they run the tank they don't hurt anyone. They do short chases when anyone but the jewel hangs by their pot. It's funny how they accept the jewel. The jewel is the biggest wimp of the tank.



Iggy Newcastle said:


> Rainbow cichlids are a more timid/mild fish from Central America. You could add them as a group, IF you remove all the Africans, parrots(these could be OK) and shark.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Since you like what you have and don't want to trade anything and it's working...I would just swap the yellow lab female for a male and change nothing else.

With a mix that others have had trouble with...if it's working and you change things...it could easily stop working.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Rainbows have the rep for showing their best and behaving naturally/pairing up when dominant in the tank or kept as a single species. That's why I recommended that particular option for them.


----------



## Liz777 (Apr 27, 2015)

I think you're right in that I need to leave it alone. Since adding the younger peacocks a few days ago the acei has actually stopped chasing the lab so much since he now has more females to harass.

I'm surprised that the acei and lab have not spawned in the year or so that they've been together. Not that I'm interested in that happening.



DJRansome said:


> Since you like what you have and don't want to trade anything and it's working...I would just swap the yellow lab female for a male and change nothing else.
> 
> With a mix that others have had trouble with...if it's working and you change things...it could easily stop working.


----------



## Liz777 (Apr 27, 2015)

If they are teddy bears compared to what's in the tank then I wouldn't want to add a temperament that would be very stressed and unhappy.

I went to your youtube and had to get a drool rag. 



Iggy Newcastle said:


> Rainbows have the rep for showing their best and behaving naturally/pairing up when dominant in the tank or kept as a single species. That's why I recommended that particular option for them.


----------



## Ten Tonne Tomahawk (Apr 24, 2015)

Hi Liz,

Me again. (you replied to my introduction post)
It looks to me like you have a compulsive 'and that, and that and that syndrome' 
With the great Lakes of Africa, by and large, you can mix most of what you find from each and you can even mix lakes to some degree. This is because the water qualities of all 3 major lakes are very similar. Not exact, but similar.
The Rainbow come from what I would call the zero to lower aggression range of American cichlids. Blood parrots are man made and I shudder to guess at the ingredients list, but I believe them to be lower to medium. This means they are one of my own personal 'levels' above the Rainbows in an aggression ladder. The shark adds, nor subtracts from either American or African group as far as aggression stands. it will likely ignore both, but would be a lot happier in the American water. (I think they are Asian, and the water is closer to the Central American water.
The Khuli loaches and Corys will become an issue at some stage. They are simply too small and subject to great suffering at the hands of the larger and more boisterous cichlids. (this is not 100% guaranteed to happen, but pretty likely.)
The Jewel is African Riverine and, like the shark, the water parameters more closely match the Central American water and he'll be happier in there. (He'd likely do alright with the Africans and I have seen it done many times, but facts are facts.)
Obviously, the peacocks and acei and Yellow will all be ok together in as much as water parameters goes.
Now, you need to pretty much choose whether you want to go soft water/Central American or African/Hard water. Either way, you should part ways with the Corys and Khulis for their sake. It would do you well to more thoroughly check the water parameters that suit the fish before attempting any kind of mix. Mixing is ok, although not endorsed by all. The base rules are to stick to fish that thrive within similar water paprameters. you can 'blur the lines' a little, but you still do need lines. Simply seeing new fish and saying 'and those' is far from recommended practice, even from someone like myself who blurs the lines more than most. I actually have a Jaguar and a Festae in my African display tank, but I got them off someone with the intention of emergency housing for a week, that never ended. Do they belong? No. Will you find anyone, including me, who would ever recommend you attempt this mix? Not very likely from anyone with serious knowledge. Is it 'working'? Yes. Is that likely to change? Given that both American cichlids will get as big as a dinner plate, absolutely. So it's 100% temporary. Just like your scenario, where everything is 'working'. Angelfish will 'work' with Dovii for a while. It's my opinion that your totally unexplainable tank 'bliss' is as temporary as a sandcastle in the rain.

To your original concern, the fish may well be attempting a spawn and the evidence does fit and it is the most likely of the options, but it's far from conclusive, it could mean anything.
Sometimes you have an issue with 2 fish who will become, for lack of better definition, enemies. No amount of re-scaping the tank or segregation and re-introduction will help. one fish hates the other. Pick your favorite, then take the loser and get it out, swap it, sell it or something. Whether you get another loser or you leave a spot where it used to be is your choice. failing this will likely result in the death of the victim, in your case the Lab. The death of the Lab is also a large possibility for the Spawning outcome too, without consent, the males will reject the female, kicking her out and ordering her from his territory. If tank limitations do not let the hapless female far enough away, she will receive constant hounding until she dies.
it's like a case of "I told you to get out, now get out" and she's trying to say "I'm trying" but it's not good enough for him.
It's simply not fair to leave the suffering fish in there. Sometimes, it's the right thing to do, to move one out, despite your having gotten close to the fish and grown a fondness.)


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Central American waters are hard. Often harder than any Rift Lake.


----------



## Liz777 (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi, thank you so much for taking the time to address my current issues. I love to learn.

To be honest, as I've sat here for the past 45min. watching the tank, I keep thinking that I need to bite the bullet and rehome the acei and socolofi.
I have never seen the acei attack plants before but that's what he's been doing, and I see such potential aggression in the socolofi that it really worries me. The person that sold me the socolofi said it was an albino yellow lab. I honestly think she just made a mistake, the LFS owner would've told me. Oh, and there are some new peacocks but there's always been the older ones in the tank.

I'm watching the acei now and I swear he's grabbing a plant and shaking his head like a dog with a pull toy. Oh my gosh! He just went for one of my parrots!! I've NEVER seen him do that before!

I know the parrots are controversial and allot of people hate them, but I've had them for 6-8yrs. I didn't know about hybrids when I got them just like I didn't know that my original peacocks were hybrids. I kind of get it since I love pure bred dogs. When I go to buy a Rottweiler I want a Rottweiler true to the breed.

I was going to say more but I'm kinda freaking out right now after seeing the acei go after my parrot so hard. They will gang up on him and they bite hard, I know this from getting nailed myself, but I'm really worried now. It's going to be hard for me to sleep tonight.

Thank you for your time and patience. This is one of the nicest fish forums that I've ever been on

Liz



Ten Tonne Tomahawk said:


> Hi Liz,
> 
> Me again. (you replied to my introduction post)
> It looks to me like you have a compulsive 'and that, and that and that syndrome'
> ...


----------



## Liz777 (Apr 27, 2015)

I was just getting ready to turn the lights off when I noticed the lab and the jewel doing a circle dance and lip locking! Minus the acei / lab issues, have they all lost their minds because I rearranged the tank and added the younger female peacocks?

The lab, jewel and socolofi have been in the tank for a year or so.


----------



## Ten Tonne Tomahawk (Apr 24, 2015)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Central American waters are hard. Often harder than any Rift Lake.


Dam!! I knew I'd get the Central/south thing upside down....


----------



## Ten Tonne Tomahawk (Apr 24, 2015)

Liz777 said:


> I was just getting ready to turn the lights off when I noticed the lab and the jewel doing a circle dance and lip locking! Minus the acei / lab issues, have they all lost their minds because I rearranged the tank and added the younger female peacocks?
> 
> The lab, jewel and socolofi have been in the tank for a year or so.


Yes for 2 reasons.

1. there are now new territories to dispute and
2. there is a lady to impress


----------



## Liz777 (Apr 27, 2015)

I don't guess that I could try the lab with the 2 brichardi for now can I ? The brichardi are only about an inch long and not spawning. Then in a week or two reintroduce the lab along with a few more of it's kind back into the 75gal?? Would that help anything?

The crew is MUCH calmer today, so far. It's nice seeing the jewel giving the socolofi a little grief. The jewel has been so timid that I've felt sorry for it.

The parrots are whooping the acei a little today and for now he's not being the usual tank terror. I guess he crossed the line last night.



Ten Tonne Tomahawk said:


> Liz777 said:
> 
> 
> > I was just getting ready to turn the lights off when I noticed the lab and the jewel doing a circle dance and lip locking! Minus the acei / lab issues, have they all lost their minds because I rearranged the tank and added the younger female peacocks?
> ...


----------



## Ten Tonne Tomahawk (Apr 24, 2015)

Look, I'd remove the Lab as a last resort, if its working for now, maybe just chill and enjoy?


----------



## Liz777 (Apr 27, 2015)

Well, after the parrots whipped the acei's tail fin he has actually calmed down a little. Although the lab is obviously leery of him, he is allowing her to be out in the tank more. And to my delight the lab has actually become more gutsy with the newer peacock additions and different setup. I get really tickled when she hides in the tree stump and tries to bite the other fish through a little hole as they swim past. So for now I think I can calm down a bit and just keep watching.

So far, and I know it can change, no one pays attention to the khulis. I do think it's funny when the socofoli bumps them out of the way with it's nose. I've seen the loaches practically dancing on the cichlids heads and they just don't care. If that ever changes I will intervene. I've had the original loaches longer than the parrots. I'm also keeping a close eye on the corries. Any lunging in order to bite them and they will be removed.

Thank you so much for your advice. I don't think I'll do such a crazy set up again.

Take Care, Liz


----------



## Liz777 (Apr 27, 2015)

He's back to chasing the lemon yellow again today. The difference is that she comes right back out and stays out a bit before he chases her again. Does this sound ok to you all? Besides the parrots the acei is the biggest fish between 6-7 inches. Everyone else is 3-4.

My little peacock is still holding. Sometimes I get torn about taking her out and saving the fry. She was born here. But that's a different subject. :roll:


----------



## Liz777 (Apr 27, 2015)

If I took the acei out, what would you recommend that I keep? Could I have Pseudotropheus saulosi with my crew. Or can I just add some more lemon yellows? I could put the one that I have in a QT tank and then reintroduce her along with her new friends?I just don't like this acei claiming the center of the tank. Help


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

There will always be a boss. They will always claim a portion of the tank of theirs, and chase someone else away. If no damage is being done to other fish, I would leave things alone. Adding more fish to spread the aggression is probably a good idea.


----------



## Liz777 (Apr 27, 2015)

I can clearly see that before recently adding the younger peacocks I definitely did not have enough fish in there. Even now when I see the tank it looks like there's only 4-5 fish. I don't want it stocked so heavily that I have to clean it 2-3x a week.

But, since there's no blood shed do I leave it or add? If you say add, what kind of fish should it be?

Thank you for the help.



Fogelhund said:


> There will always be a boss. They will always claim a portion of the tank of theirs, and chase someone else away. If no damage is being done to other fish, I would leave things alone. Adding more fish to spread the aggression is probably a good idea.


----------



## Liz777 (Apr 27, 2015)

Seems to me IF I add more fish it should be acei and labs. Do you all agree? If so which should I add first?

Thanks! 



Fogelhund said:


> There will always be a boss. They will always claim a portion of the tank of theirs, and chase someone else away. If no damage is being done to other fish, I would leave things alone. Adding more fish to spread the aggression is probably a good idea.


[/quote]


----------



## Liz777 (Apr 27, 2015)

Well the socolofi has taken over as tank boss. It along with the female parrot have banned the male parrot to the opposite side of the tank. I don't understand this at all. My beautiful male peacock has been banned to the left rear of the tank. The acei is second in command. I'm not happy about this at all.

Liz


----------



## Liz777 (Apr 27, 2015)

I bought 2 more Labs that are not in the tank yet.

I've learned my lesson. No more "this and that," like Ben said. Thank you Ben. I think that like so many novices I wanted a lot of color and so I have orange, red, white, blue and yellow. I really didn't realize how important it is to have the male and his 3-4 women.

What else should I do?

Thanks, Liz


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Confirm your stock:
1m:5f peacocks
1 lab
1 socolofi
1 acei
1 jewel
2 blood parrots

I would keep the 2 labs in quarantine. You want to add new fish in larger groups. I'd add 4 female labs (including the 2 you have) and 4 female acei. Since it's hard to buy them sexed, I'd get 6 unsexed juveniles of each and rehome extra males as they mature.


----------



## Liz777 (Apr 27, 2015)

Thank you so very much for responding. I know you all must be getting weary of my cichlid drama and rambling, but you all are my only fish friends.

So any way...

Definitely 1m:3f, and 1 looking to be more and more like another male peacock. It's getting harder and harder for me to tell the odd one from my male. Husband said the odd one is definitely changing from the more silver color to a deeper blue.

1lab + the 2 I just bought
1 socolofi
1 acei
1 jewel
2 blood parrots

I really didn't want any more acei but this morning when I told the husband that I was thinking strongly of taking him to the LFS today he says, 'No, he has character." :roll:

So I will do as you say and hope for a MUCH BETTER set up.

Thanks Again, Liz 



DJRansome said:


> Confirm your stock:
> 1m:5f peacocks
> 1 lab
> 1 socolofi
> ...


----------



## Liz777 (Apr 27, 2015)

Sorry, made a typo. Definitely 1m "4" not 3 females, and 1 that's probably another male peacock.



Liz777 said:


> Thank you so very much for responding. I know you all must be getting weary of my cichlid drama and rambling, but you all are my only fish friends.
> 
> So any way...
> 
> ...


----------



## Liz777 (Apr 27, 2015)

My new labs are about 2" and though I don't know how they will look when they're grown, for now, they are gorgeous. The one with the most black on it's fins is quiet bossy towards the other and it complies with the bosses demands. They settled in so fast and ate so quickly. They are swimming around with their fins all fluffed up like they own the place. They're going to be a beautiful addition to the 75gal. I didn't go back to the LFS today because I was giving the tanks a good cleaning and it wore me out.

I was filming the tank earlier and that acei sure is a handsome thing. I call him butt head and the socofoli jerk face.LOL


----------



## Liz777 (Apr 27, 2015)

What about the socolofi? Do I need a few more? If yes, would the albino recognize the powder blue as it's own kind or would I need more albinos? Or does it need to leave?

Some one please answer me. I'm trying to correct mistakes.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would remove the socolofi. I don't think you have room for more fish once you add the labs and acei. Keep in mind you mix may STILL not work because of the other types of fish you have, but if you want to add fish to spread aggression, those are the ones I would add. It would be ideal to end up with 4 females of each.


----------



## Liz777 (Apr 27, 2015)

Do you think it was unusual that my previous acei started killing my peacocks? One of the acei was holding when it happened and they just went nuts.



DJRansome said:


> I would remove the socolofi. I don't think you have room for more fish once you add the labs and acei. Keep in mind you mix may STILL not work because of the other types of fish you have, but if you want to add fish to spread aggression, those are the ones I would add. It would be ideal to end up with 4 females of each.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

No, combining mbuna and peacocks is always a risk, especially if you have a male with no female. Maybe he was trying to kill the male and claim the peacock females for his own.

That said if you HAVE to combine mbuna and peacocks, the labs and acei (especially females) have the best chances of success.


----------



## Liz777 (Apr 27, 2015)

It's strange then because it was the females they killed. I came home and they were in a frenzy going after my female peacocks. My girls were all chewed up and the acei were acting manic. There was only 1 female acei that was holding on that particular day. Crazy situation.

I can't believe how my lab in the 75 just seems to be getting more and more confident after adding the female peacocks and rearranging the tank. Of the 2 small ones, one sure is grumpy and pushy with its little tank mate. It sure looks like I need a few more little ones for the bossy one to fight with.



DJRansome said:


> No, combining mbuna and peacocks is always a risk, especially if you have a male with no female. Maybe he was trying to kill the male and claim the peacock females for his own.
> 
> That said if you HAVE to combine mbuna and peacocks, the labs and acei (especially females) have the best chances of success.


----------



## Liz777 (Apr 27, 2015)

I went and got more labs. To my surprise my LFS doesn't have a single acei. Very odd. I met a couple that were buying a little of this and a little of that, horrible mix. I tried to tell them about my situation and experience but they went ahead and bought a blue dolphin, a rainbow and a bunch of feeders to all go in with their arrowana, pacu, yellow lab, etc.


----------



## Liz777 (Apr 27, 2015)

Out of curiosty I got the acei out last night and sure enough it's a boy. Then I checked the lab and it's a girl. Guess he has been trying to get jiggy with her all this time but she's not having any of that. I checked one of the labs that I got yesterday and I don't know how it could be anything but a girl. It's a little over 2" so I guess we'll eventually see. First time I ever tried to see gender like that.


----------



## Ten Tonne Tomahawk (Apr 24, 2015)

Liz777 said:


> I went and got more labs. To my surprise my LFS doesn't have a single acei. Very odd. I met a couple that were buying a little of this and a little of that, horrible mix. I tried to tell them about my situation and experience but they went ahead and bought a blue dolphin, a rainbow and a bunch of feeders to all go in with their arrowana, pacu, yellow lab, etc.


Customers like this make me happy that I didn't buy any of those LFS. (If I had done so, I simply wouldn't supply a non-working mix) I've seen them before and heard all of their 'knowledge' that they got from a friends friend who walks their dog with a bloke who caught a fish once.... blah blah blah.
The sad thing is, that these people have forked out good money for a set up and then gone and bought the total wrong fish mix on bad advice. (or on ignoring good advice). I sigh and know that in 6 months time, if that, they will be another classified ad somewhere, while they tell anyone who asks what a *************** fish are to keep. I shudder to think how many quality fish keepers have been put off by the moronic rants of fools.


----------



## Liz777 (Apr 27, 2015)

I felt so bad for the fish because the man just didn't care. He had a fish that was terrorizing one tank so he threw it in to another tank with his red devil and the fish got the **** beat out of it. He said "that fish learned his lesson."

I'm with you. If I owned an LFS I would work hard to educate people and not send fish to their death.

There have been a few times lately that I've felt very discouraged and like maybe I should just stop and give up, go back to the tropicals that I used to have. But I can't, I love the cichlids too much, they put the voo doo on me.

[quote="Ten Tonne Tomahawk"
Customers like this make me happy that I didn't buy any of those LFS. (If I had done so, I simply wouldn't supply a non-working mix) I've seen them before and heard all of their 'knowledge' that they got from a friends friend who walks their dog with a bloke who caught a fish once.... blah blah blah.
The sad thing is, that these people have forked out good money for a set up and then gone and bought the total wrong fish mix on bad advice. (or on ignoring good advice). I sigh and know that in 6 months time, if that, they will be another classified ad somewhere, while they tell anyone who asks what a pain in the rear fish are to keep. I shudder to think how many quality fish keepers have been put off by the moronic rants of fools.[/quote]


----------



## Liz777 (Apr 27, 2015)

Thought I would let you know that I was able to get 4 acei but gosh they're small and they were the largest in the tank. Really cute and arguing with the labs. They chase each other around and around a pot. The labs and acei really are beautiful together. I had forgotten how obnoxious the acei are about food. LOL


----------



## Liz777 (Apr 27, 2015)

I live in Texas and we've been in this house nearly 30yrs. Last week every room in our house flooded. We've never flooded before. Obviously the house is pretty trashed.

Wound up going ahead and putting the yellow labs and tiny acei in the 75gal and they're doing fantastic. "Big BLue," our 6"+ acei is so much better behaved and the lab that he wouldn't allow out from hiding is now giving the other fish some grief. She even tells Big Blue off now and then. It's great to see her and the jewel so much more confident. Three of the young acei are still inseparable just like they were in QT. I was concerned that Blue might eat the smallest one but he doesn't seem interested.

I still have "Jerk Face," socolofi. I'm going to keep him/her since he never bites anyone and just gives chase. I really like him. As long as he doesn't kill he can stay.

Thank you JD and Ben for your advice. The tank seems to be back in harmony and quiet peaceful.

It's raining again. I used to love rain and thunder storms. Now they make me nervous.

Liz


----------



## Ten Tonne Tomahawk (Apr 24, 2015)

That's bad news. I hope the house is ok?


----------



## Liz777 (Apr 27, 2015)

Cleaning, cleaning, cleaning...Most of the floors are finally dry and now I have mounds of dirt and sand every where. We got about a ft of water in every room.
Still working on getting carpet out. I can't believe how bad the water stinks. I just wish it would stop raining since the ground is already saturated.

I really thought I was going to lose the Brichardi tank but thank goodness it's fine.

I'm thankful it wasn't worse. It will take awhile to get back in order but the house is ok.

Thank you for asking.



Ten Tonne Tomahawk said:


> That's bad news. I hope the house is ok?


----------



## Liz777 (Apr 27, 2015)

Just a quick not to let you all know that the tank is back to being very peaceful. My oroginal Lab is definitely much happier and very out going. The Acei hardly even messes with her now, short little chases but he no longer makes her stay hidden. It's back to being a great tank.

Thanks...


----------



## Ten Tonne Tomahawk (Apr 24, 2015)

The Acei probably thinks "Wow, did you see that flood, that's the LAST time I mess with that yellow, he must have powerful friends...."


----------



## Liz777 (Apr 27, 2015)

His little acei friends pick on him a little. LOL One day I saw the little 3/4" acei swimming right up beside him. That filled me with joy.

I've thought about adding a few more yellow to the tank. That might blow his mind. LOL

Thank you all again for your help. I'm enjoying the conversation about the peacocks. You all are great teachers.



Ten Tonne Tomahawk said:


> The Acei probably thinks "Wow, did you see that flood, that's the LAST time I mess with that yellow, he must have powerful friends...."


----------

